# Roland BN20 Media Clamp Problem



## Entrustedtees (Feb 28, 2012)

I have bought the Roland BN20 back in December. I have been having a problem with those CHEAP Media Clamps Bending and the head keeps hitting it and putting ink on it. The bad part is the head hit it the other day and bent it up and jammed the head. I have heard other people are having the same problem. I have called the company I bought the BN20 from and it is not a warranty item!!!?? WHAT!! I will not say yet who I bought the machine from but they say replace the Media Clamps and I have done that once and in less then a week it is doing it again. 

I was raised up to take care of thing you buy and they will last forever. 

So if you have a BN20 and have had he same problem please let me know. 

I'm getting ready to raise some cane!!!!!


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

Entrustedtees said:


> I have bought the Roland BN20 back in December. I have been having a problem with those CHEAP Media Clamps Bending and the head keeps hitting it and putting ink on it. The bad part is the head hit it the other day and bent it up and jammed the head. I have heard other people are having the same problem. I have called the company I bought the BN20 from and it is not a warranty item!!!?? WHAT!! I will not say yet who I bought the machine from but they say replace the Media Clamps and I have done that once and in less then a week it is doing it again.
> 
> I was raised up to take care of thing you buy and they will last forever.
> 
> ...


The media clamps are a warranty item for the BN-20. They are not on other devices because they can be removed on those devices. If you don't wish to share who the dealer is, please tell me in a PM.

-Dana


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

dcurtisroland said:


> The media clamps are a warranty item for the BN-20. They are not on other devices because they can be removed on those devices. If you don't wish to share who the dealer is, please tell me in a PM.
> 
> -Dana


Dana - we were told the Media clamp was not a warranty item from the Roland service department. If it is, then we can get Joe taken care of ASAP - please clarify with the service dept. so we can get this cleared up.


----------



## ipsprinting (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello everyone,
I purchased a Bn-20 4 months ago and I am also experiencing problems with the blade hitting the right media clamp. I contacted my rep and they are also telling me that this is not a part under warranty, can you please confirm if this is indeed under warranty? This is really stressful as I recently purchased this printer and I already had to make 2 service calls ;o( Your clarification is greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Entrustedtees (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I have not had any service calls yet. I have called Roland and they have not gotten back yet. I called the company and they keep telling me they are working on it. I will say this if I do not get any answers by Friday I will be posting this all over the Internet. Not just in these forms. I have people that work at google.


----------



## ipsprinting (Mar 14, 2012)

Also, not sure if you had the same experience when calling Roland support but they are very uncooperative about the issue, they keep on telling me repeatedly that my heads might have been damaged due to this "problem" and yet they don't cover the clamps as a warranty part... what do we do??? remove them all together to prevent the heads from getting messed up and just keep re-ordering a cheaply made clamps from them? I would be hoping they would last at least more than a couple months.... Roland has really disappointed me with this product and if they are not going to stand with their 100% worry-free warranty maybe they should call it 99% worry-free. I can definitely understand your frustration.


----------



## Entrustedtees (Feb 28, 2012)

yes it is a joke. The first machine I got did not even work. Now this. I did try to run it with out the clamps and it was even a bigger problem. I can assure you I will not be buying and more Roland's if they do not get this fixed. In fact I do travel alot and I will start sitting at the both and complain about it. I'm a FIRM believer you take care of your customers. If the company I bought if from does not get the ball rolling I'm done buying stuff from them as well. They know who they are. I have waisted a ton of media because of this problem. I will keep you informed. I'm making calls again tomorrow. If you want to call me please do so my cell number is 256-682-7711.


----------



## Entrustedtees (Feb 28, 2012)

Dana
I left you a masg today. I hope to hear from you tomorrow. I'm looking to add one more machine but if this does not get fixed I'm done with Roland.


----------



## ipsprinting (Mar 14, 2012)

Great, I will call them tomorrow as well. This is just not fair it is clearly a manufacturer problem that SHOULD be covered under warranty. I will keep you posted as well and thanks for your reply.


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

Entrustedtees said:


> Dana
> I left you a masg today. I hope to hear from you tomorrow. I'm looking to add one more machine but if this does not get fixed I'm done with Roland.


Got your message today. I'm sorry I wasn't available for your call. I left you a message and I hope we can get you taken care of. I'll be available on Monday all day.

-Dana


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

ipsprinting said:


> Great, I will call them tomorrow as well. This is just not fair it is clearly a manufacturer problem that SHOULD be covered under warranty. I will keep you posted as well and thanks for your reply.


These media clamps are covered under warranty and if you contact your dealer, they can repair them for you under warranty.

Our technical support department can be contacted at 800 542-2307 or techsupport[USER=79167]@roland[/USER]dga.com 

-Dana


----------



## ipsprinting (Mar 14, 2012)

Dana,

Thank you for confirming that the media clamps are covered under warranty. I am contacting you to see if I can get assistance in actually getting my dealer to replace that part for me, they keep on giving me the runaround for 2 weeks now, telling me that they are waiting for Roland to confirm that it is a part warranty. I even told them that there is ticket under my account stating it is under warranty. This problem is really hurting my business, I can’t print any jobs since I don’t want the heads on my bn-20 to get damaged. Can you please provide me with assistance on how we can expedite this process. I always have a hard time with my dealer getting back to me on time both on this and a previous issue with this machine. I really appreciate your time, thank you.


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

ipsprinting said:


> Dana,
> 
> Thank you for confirming that the media clamps are covered under warranty. I am contacting you to see if I can get assistance in actually getting my dealer to replace that part for me, they keep on giving me the runaround for 2 weeks now, telling me that they are waiting for Roland to confirm that it is a part warranty. I even told them that there is ticket under my account stating it is under warranty. This problem is really hurting my business, I can’t print any jobs since I don’t want the heads on my bn-20 to get damaged. Can you please provide me with assistance on how we can expedite this process. I always have a hard time with my dealer getting back to me on time both on this and a previous issue with this machine. I really appreciate your time, thank you.


ips,
send me a PM with the dealer in question. I will respond with the appropriate contact info.

-Dana


----------



## moosevalley (Jan 5, 2011)

I am just going threw the process with the lease company looking at getting one of these now im not so sure i want one


----------



## ipsprinting (Mar 14, 2012)

dcurtisroland said:


> ips,
> send me a PM with the dealer in question. I will respond with the appropriate contact info.
> 
> -Dana



Dana,

My dealer took care of my bn-20 media clamp issue today. I really appreciate your efforts towards this issue. Thank you.


----------



## moosevalley (Jan 5, 2011)

id love to hear ideas on differnt uses for this machine. I know custom clothing, decals, but would love other ideas, I was thinking wine bottle lables, helmet decals, ect


----------



## sccreativedesign (Jun 8, 2009)

All of those things you suggested and more, this machine is amazing and can make many items , even laptop and cell phone covers. I love mine.


----------



## Inkorporated (Feb 22, 2012)

I know this thread is a little old but I am experiencing the same issues. The problem happened a few months after I purchased the BN-20 and I got the same run around stating that this is not a warranty covered problem. I managed to bend the media guides back enough so that the head was not hitting them and this got me by for a while. Now I am passed my warranty and the blade is hitting the guides again. No matter how much I bend the guides back into place it seems that the blade is still hitting the guides and it is destroying the tips on all my blades. even if I move the head over to the guide and press down on the guide ensuring that it is sitting flat, it seems the blade will still make contact with the metal guide. it almost seems that the home position of the blade holder clamp is lower than it should be. is there a way to raise this? also, will an issue which occurred while under warranty be fixed if I am no longer under warranty?


----------



## swischer (Jun 5, 2015)

I know this is an old thread but does anyone know if this is a warranty item  I'm having issues with the clamps.

thank you.


----------



## Carolyn1963 (May 9, 2017)

dcurtisroland said:


> These media clamps are covered under warranty and if you contact your dealer, they can repair them for you under warranty.
> 
> Our technical support department can be contacted at 800 542-2307 or techsupport[USER=79167]@roland[/USER]dga.com
> 
> -Dana


I have had the same problems. My dealer has not returned my calls. I tried a more local dealer and they told me that they can't help me as I didn' but from them and gave to deal with my dealer. My right media clamp completely broke off and the machine won't work without it. I have been able to get it to work by taping the media clamp down with painters tape. I have finally found some where to buy a new media clamp and it is on the way. I just need to find out how to install it.


----------

